# how can i differentiate between male and female baby black mollies?



## sam9953012690 (Jan 10, 2009)

i cant see any difference in my baby black mollies all of them are around 2 to 3 months old.please tell me some tips to differentiate between them?


----------



## budcarlson (Feb 3, 2009)

From what I remember, the sex of mollies in general becomes more apparent around 3 months. They all should appear female (triangular anal fin) until then, then the males will develop a gondopodium or a straight anal fin.

This site helped me

Molly's


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Though it can take up to a year i've heard...


----------

